# Difference between Miralax, magnesium, lactulose, & sorbitol



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Please, could anyone help. What is the difference the way Miralax, magnesium and lactulose work? Do they all work by drawing water into the colon? Do you have to drink tons of water with each one? Also, what if you have no more motility (or very little), how can your colon push the water out?Basically I'm really interested in knowing the different mechanisms of the above.Hope someone can help!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Magnesium and lactulose will draw water into the colon: water which will enventually have to drink to make up for what the body lost. With Miralax, you just drink the water it will use along with it. Miralax is really Golytely powder. Just add water. Magnsium and lactulose can interact with the body. For one thing, some magnesium will be absorbed to some degree, plus it draw acid from the body. Lactulose can give you gas. Miralax is inert.


----------

